# Concentric venting



## Gene (Aug 29, 2021)

Does a coleman 95% efficient propane furnace in a mobile home have to have catagory 4 venting?


----------



## beenthere (May 30, 2009)

Sorry, this is a tradesmen only site.

Please use our sister site DIYCHATROOM.COM.

Thread closed.


----------

